# Oliva Cain CAIN F Cigar Review - Powerful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Strong and spicy! Slow on the start, some minor burn issues and required touch ups the way through, but it was a very enjoyable smoke.

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain CAIN F Cigar Review - Powerful


----------

